# Adopting a cat ... first few days



## dancing1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm hoping some more experienced folk can help me! 

I'm "meeting" a 5 yrear old cat tomorrow and if all goes well then hopefully I'll be a cat slave tomorrow! The old owners are going to supply its current bedding, litter, food for the first couple of days which is great - however I don't know what I should or shouldn't be doing the first few days? 

Should I confine her to a single room with her food, litter, bed? Leave her in her carrier? How can I make sure I don't scare her and she likes me?

Eeek!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is a great article that should tell you all you need to know:

Base Camp — How to Prepare for your New Cat | Little Big Cat 

don't stress! the fact that you are here asking this question shows that you are proactive and are going to be a great owner(slave)! Kudos for taking in an older cat, as well!


----------



## dancing1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Shan841! Very good advice about setting up a basecamp! I'm excited but a bit nervous too!


----------



## Mooneybeams (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi!

Hope all goes well with the adoption - have just adopted a couple of cats myself. I knew them already, as they belonged to a friend, and had catsat them before so I suppose I was in a different situation. But, when they moved in I made sure I had a couple of days set aside to be there with them.

When they were dropped off I had to let them out of their boxes pretty quickly, because they loathe and despise them and it winds them up no end. So I just quickly set up their litter tray and let them out near it, so they immediately knew where it was. I let them investigate the whole flat to their satisfaction, and didn't try and stroke them or pick them up until they'd finished investigating and came to me.

I guess generally it was just a case of kind of leaving them to themselves to settle, and trying not to crowd them. They are extremely laid back cats so it only took half an hour and they were fine - purring on my lap - but I was expecting it to take much longer.

Looking forward to hearing how it goes for you.


----------



## dancing1 (Nov 26, 2011)

I met the cat on Saturday and although it was lovely I decided that maybe I wasn't quite ready and the timing wasn't quite right at the moment. I'm still a bit worried about having cats in a studio flat, especially given I'm out of the house for 11-13hrs a day during the week :|


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

dancing1 said:


> I met the cat on Saturday and although it was lovely I decided that maybe I wasn't quite ready and the timing wasn't quite right at the moment. I'm still a bit worried about having cats in a studio flat, especially given I'm out of the house for 11-13hrs a day during the week :|


It is good that you are concidering all these factors before adopting. Is the cat coming from a situation where she was used to having a lot more space? If it is a cat that is used to having a big house with lots of people and things going on, and then she comes to live with you in a small apartment with little activity going on, she might get stressed out. 

I have a one bedroom apartment, and my current and previous cat have had no issues. My cats have come from shelters where they were stuck in itty bitty cages. So for them, a one bedroom apartment was a great alternative. 

Maybe the cat that you met wasn't the right fit for you, but there are cats for all situations. It might be a good idea to talk to a rescue or a shelter, and tell them what your situation is. They could set you up with a cat that will fit your needs, and otherwise would be stuck in a cage....


----------



## joezoey (Apr 9, 2012)

I think a lot depends on the cat's personality, and you'll have to trust your instincts, experts can only give so much advice. Definitely wink at your cat as much as you can, build up trust, and if your kitty is comfortable with handling, then you can move right on to the fun stuff. Not all kitties are cuddlers, though, but hopefully yours will be!


----------



## rpark411 (Apr 10, 2012)

My advice would be to leave the cat alone for a day to get acclimated to the your place. Take your time getting to know the cat. No need to rush. It may take a while to gain your cats trust so let it get comfortable with its surroundings before you interact with it. The first few times you feed the cat, make sure the cat sees that you are providing the food. This should win you some trust from the cat. Good Luck!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

dancing1 said:


> I met the cat on Saturday and although it was lovely I decided that maybe I wasn't quite ready and the timing wasn't quite right at the moment. I'm still a bit worried about having cats in a studio flat, especially given I'm out of the house for 11-13hrs a day during the week :|


good advice given in my opinion and I understand your worries....and this thought came to mind.

Visit shelters like was suggested...talk with the caretakers of the shelter who have day to day contact with the cats there. Then, see if there are two kittens that are needing a good home..Perhaps a small breed versus a larger cat breed...When you are home you can work with them on 'play', 'litterbox' and what is accepted and what is not....Cats learn quickly.

during the time you are gone, they should do fine having each other....maybe this would work for you?


----------



## dancing1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Visiting a local shelter for a chat sounds like a good idea. Up until today I have been assuming that a shelter will automatically reject me ... but as you say if the alternative is a lifetime in a cage then maybe I'm not such a bad option for a cat that wants a quiet life.

I guess if I don't visit I won't find out! Thank you for the advice


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

dancing1 said:


> I met the cat on Saturday and although it was lovely I decided that maybe I wasn't quite ready and the timing wasn't quite right at the moment. I'm still a bit worried about having cats in a studio flat, especially given I'm out of the house for 11-13hrs a day during the week :|


My son has 3 cats (Mom and daughter from a shelter and an "alley cat" who adopted him). Now two of these cats were abandoned in some way and ran free outside. He works a lot too. Yet all 3 are thriving as indoor only cats in his tiny apartment. You might ask the shelter to suggest a cat who would do well in studio apartment like yours. Most cats would love to share your home with you. All they really want is food and someone to show them affection.


----------



## dancing1 (Nov 26, 2011)

So I visited a local RSPCA shelter today, although they don't have any indoor cats that would be suitable for a newbie like me at the moment they have my details on file. They said they would also be in touch about possible fostering as they often have more cats than pens, and it might be good for some of their long term residents and they also need help volunteering at the shelter.

The shelter was really nice, much cleaner than I expected and a lot more peaceful. For some reason I assumed shelters would be chaotic, loud places. 

So I'm thinking that volunteering there an evening a week would help to build my confidence up around cats and I might be able to do some short term fostering which would be nice while I'll wait for a more suitable longer term companion.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Volunteering will also give the people at the shelter time to get to know you, making it easier to find the right companion for you. and do not be surprised if your companion picks you first.


----------

